# Fishing at Port St. Joe



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Oct 25, 2010)

Four of us visited Port St. Joe this last Thursday, Friday and Saturday.  Great trip!!  The weather cooperated and the water was easy for us even in our small boats.  The tides were not ideal and the water was a little warmer than we expected but the fishing was actually pretty good.  

We caught our share of junk fish ... Blues, Lady Fish, etc. but also a lot of Trout, Spanish Mackerel, small Grouper and a couple of serious Bull Reds.  

See photos attached!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to love fishing for blacktips a Port St. Joe back in the 80s, but like alot of other things in the saltwater area that has pretty much be shut down.  IMO some of the best eating fish to be caught there.


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

nice catch. i used to love catching reds while scalopping


----------

